# Bellator Fighting Championships Signs Dave "PeeWee" Herman and Eddie Sanchez



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Bellator Fighting Championships Signs Dave "PeeWee" Herman and Eddie Sanchez*

It looks as if Bellator has added a couple of other big names to their roster. BFC has released the announcment that they've booked both HWs for their April 24th show.



> I just received a press release from the Bellator Fighting Championships people announcing their fourth show (which will be in Colorado Springs, CO, on Friday, April 24th) and I have to say that I didn't expect to see some of the names I'm seeing on it. The show will play host to the semi-finals of Bellator's Lightweight Tournament, but also features the debut of the promotion's only non-tournament weightclass with five heavyweight bouts on the undercard. Check the matchups:
> 
> Non-Tournament Bouts:
> Heavyweight – Dave Herman (13-1) vs. Josh Barnes (5-1)
> ...


Link......http://www.bloodyelbow.com/

I'd like to see these guys square off instead of having different opponents, but hey a guy can dream right??


----------

